# Pic of my tank



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Size: 70'' long x 26'' h x 24'' width. 
Lighting: 8 x 48'' T5 bulbs ( 312 w) 3 x philips daylight, 3 x philips aquarelle, 2 x osram lumilux (pale yellow light), and 8 electronic chokes.
Substrate: 25% black peat, 31% white peat, 5% compost from bark, 21% wood fiber, lava granules, clay minerals Substrate Ph 6.0
No CO2, no ferts.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

nice tank bro!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your tank looks great Alex, how long have you had it and your p's?


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

I had the first tank in the sixth year







, and piranhas for last two years!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a great looking setup







very nice looking


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Love the tank


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you friends thank you! You can not imagine how much I like piranhas!!! I'm givin' my best with them. I'm planning this year to go on the trip to Brazil on holiday, so let the God help me...


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

To bite me? No, they are such a good creatures ...









this is how my tank looked at the beginning:
left corner,









and right corner...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice tank, did all those grow from what you started with?


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, just like that!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Love the tank, be carefull with your fingers


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ever had a cat? Did you ever pet that cat to much and eventually it had enough of your sh*t and it was all claws and teeth? Be careful when putting your hand in there just because you trust them doesn't mean they won't eventually bite. That is still a wild animal you are dealing with. Anyway the tank looks amazing man keep up the good work


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

NIce tank without ferts adn co2


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

looks brilliant!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Is your lighting home made or a store bought fixture?
I'm trying to put something together for this tank.

crappy cell pics...the drift wood isn't in place this was just after planting the 2 plants

View attachment 190690


View attachment 190691


I just added the sword and crypt tonight.

I have eco complete about 30 lbs and 40 lbs of tahiti moon sand.
thats it.

I have a hood that I'm trying to hide a home made lighting fixture in..problem is I need to keep the tank sealed b/c of the fish I have in there.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

it's a home made (lid with light):
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2492855


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

alexandar75 said:


> it's a home made (lid with light):
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2492855


Thanks for the link.
Was that your setup?
IF so how is it doing?


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

that's a tank!! well done mate








Tommy


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, that's my tank setup!!
You got some pics here, thats on my facebook profile:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/album.p...p;id=1146277208
Setup is totally ok! Fishes are swiming, sometimes they are hiding among plants, maintenance is easy because tank is huge...what to say to you, paradise for the eyes!! All water parameters are ok.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

alexandar75 said:


> Yes, that's my tank setup!!
> You got some pics here, thats on my facebook profile:
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/album.p...p;id=1146277208
> Setup is totally ok! Fishes are swiming, sometimes they are hiding among plants, maintenance is easy because tank is huge...what to say to you, paradise for the eyes!! All water parameters are ok.


wow bro nice set up Alex I tried plants but my P's tor them up how do keep them yours from biting the plants?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

TJcali said:


> Yes, that's my tank setup!!
> You got some pics here, thats on my facebook profile:
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/album.p...p;id=1146277208
> Setup is totally ok! Fishes are swiming, sometimes they are hiding among plants, maintenance is easy because tank is huge...what to say to you, paradise for the eyes!! All water parameters are ok.


wow bro nice set up Alex I tried plants but my P's tor them up how do keep them yours from biting the plants?
[/quote]
'

i also would like to know this...and is that lid less complicated than it looks?


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Piranhas do not eat my plants, and not even fight seriously. I really don't know how it is happening to others, First, I thought if everything is perfect in the tank and the fishes, it should not be happen! But, seems it's all individual thing, from tank to tank...


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

This lid is not complicated at all, on the contrary it is very simple! I can drop it from the tank, and take pictures and explain everything to you step by step how to create it!! With lid like mine, and light and substrate conditions, you must have the jungle in your tank!! 
In fact, maybe the fish do not eat plants as plants may grow















I even do not have any O2 pump in tank!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Jared35 said:


> Ever had a cat? Did you ever pet that cat to much and eventually it had enough of your sh*t and it was all claws and teeth? Be careful when putting your hand in there just because you trust them doesn't mean they won't eventually bite. That is still a wild animal you are dealing with. Anyway the tank looks amazing man keep up the good work


LOL so true though.

Alex sweet setup, now I gotta do something about mine again, damn you! I definitely need to up my lighting. I reduced it awhile back cause I was havign serious cynobacteria issues but its been gone a while. Look like some very stress free P's.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

That's a very nice setup indeed Alex. I wonder how you have managed to keep your plants from being destroyed, my piranha destroy even fake plants....









Good job.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautifule set up and reds and I like how in posted a befor and after pic of the plant growth. Awsome job!


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Tnx a lot my friends, I will continue with the good work, and it will be even better tank


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone who wants can add me 4 friend on Facebook. There is no need to ask me on pm, we r all friends...piranha friends, I guess








Mosic Aleksandar is my name on facebook, and I am that one with python Burmese around my body








One and only...


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Jared35 said:


> Ever had a cat? Did you ever pet that cat to much and eventually it had enough of your sh*t and it was all claws and teeth? Be careful when putting your hand in there just because you trust them doesn't mean they won't eventually bite. That is still a wild animal you are dealing with. Anyway the tank looks amazing man keep up the good work


Actually, I have a cat:








with claws:


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

good looking tank.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

...as I said...








RO unit is here, so I hope that I will now finally be able to spawn my reds


----------

